# R/O's we have met



## Robert M Hughes (Oct 16, 2010)

My predecessor on a med-runner tanker based in Naples was William Holbrook who bitterly regretted a boisterous resignation from a great ship.
Known to the local 'ladies' as 'Sir William' he was clearly Siemens answer to Casanova. He wore a single glove whilst on the key and upheld the hereditary tradition of maintaining 'Dolores' (Cabaret singer at the 'Arizona') as the official R/O's girlfriend !
Sadly the Agent gave up on flights home and gave him cash. 

Beat that !

Bob


----------



## keithsparks (Sep 1, 2009)

Years ago the ROU in Hull was beloe the old Merchant Navy hotel so the obvious meeting place was the bar ,there certainly was some characters in there trawler R/Os and big boat R/Os everyone of them seemed to love a good drink ,I shudder to think what some of the students studying for their tickets at the college in Queens gardens must have yhought but I suppose on the other hand it was a good training ground Reg White was the union man and could drink all of us under the table


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Sounds like a character, Robert. You never said whether you maintained the Dolores tradition yourself?

John T


----------



## Robert M Hughes (Oct 16, 2010)

trotterdotpom said:


> Sounds like a character, Robert. You never said whether you maintained the Dolores tradition yourself?
> 
> John T


Hi John

What do u think ?

cheers,

Bob


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I joined a tanker at anchor at HZY waiting for us to arrive so they could sail, so we were underway almost before I put my bags in the cabin. I met my predecessor very very briefly - he had left me his company issue two cans of beer !. I called HZY with my QTO and was offerred their standard berthing message - many will remember the great long thing about galley fires and such. A number of things puzzled me in the days to come, not least the main KH radar being on the blink - nothing - and I mean nothing. The mate told me the last thing my predecessor tried was to take out each valve, spray the base with CTC, once around inside the cabinet and shut the doors quickly. The Capt explained much later that my predecessor was a little out of his depth having been made redundant from the Royal Sovereign sailing from Gravesend to Southend on day trips !! 'Oh' added the Old Man, 'His name was Harold Wilson' 

David
+


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Robert M Hughes said:


> Hi John
> 
> What do u think ?
> 
> ...


I'm sure you kept your end up, Bob.

John T


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

But how did he do it on Radio Company pay????


----------



## Robert M Hughes (Oct 16, 2010)

Just possibly there were other supporters whilst the 'Sovac' was away !!


----------

